# Geo Tracker vs Geo Metro



## AlexZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Putting aside personal taste, what would be better for an ev conversion?

On some sites it rates the tracker as low as 1600lb curb weight, but in others as high as 2000lb+ so im confused as to the actual figure, but if it were 1600lb, that would be great.

this is a comparison of 1995+ models. including the swift, firefly, sidekick.

The curb weight for the metro i found was 1785lb, which is great also, and it seems more aero dynamic aswell, but ide prefer not to go on a hunch. Is there a way to get this data from somewhere trusted, aerodynamic drag and curb weight?

thanks.


----------



## Turbotom (Jul 13, 2008)

Kelley Blue Book lists the curb weight for all vehicles and GVWR for most. It list the Tracker at 2387#

http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCars/Spe...|48661|0|0|&SelectedTabIndex=1&Mileage=120000


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracker is also a taller, more blocky shaped vehicle than a metro, I would be surprised if it's anywhere remotely as aerodynamic as a metro.

Additionally, trackers are typically 4x4, which is typically undesirable in an EV unless you will make very regular use of 4x4 capability, due to the extra weight and drag of the 4x4 components.


----------



## AlexZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh wow, thats alot heavier, and 4x4 your right is not worth it :/

k thanks for clearing that up.

My search for a geo metro continues  so far not much luck in the Ontario, Toronto area.


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

some of the trackers were 4 wheel drive. Could that be the difference in curb weights?


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

My sister's got a Tracker-curb weight's only about 1600 or so but it's definitely a two-wheel drive. It's better on gas than you'd think(about 30-33 MPG) and very sturdy. If there's a problem it would be with high-speed turns-like most SUV wheelbases(even the Mini-SUVs) it's less balanced than a comparable car...wheelbase isn't spread out enough and it's just a touch too high off the ground.

On the other hand, it's got a nice, square back and plenty of cargo room for its size, it's a simple, rugged 4-speed Manual and the suspension is more trucklike than carlike so it would handle the Lead...the panels look like they wouldn't mind a few battery boxes(and the roominess would ensure several options for balanced Battery geometry). 

Aerodynamics aren't great but i've seen worse-and adding some Lead near the wheelbase might actually help its balance. Also, we've never had problems finding parts...

If my sister ever blew the engine up (Heaven Forbid) I might actually consider it a decent candidate for the EV treatment. Mind you, I wouldn't go with a 4x4 version, and I have no clue what Rolling resistance would be like on either version.

Ultimately, pick whatever you're happy with-i've seen Luxury-sized EVs and King Cabs on the Net next to one-seaters and Dirt Bikes. I haven't been laughed offsite yet, and i'm looking at Zap Xebras...


----------



## SinkTip (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Alex,

I am planning on building a tracker. For what I want, I think they are an ideal candidate.

I like the idea of the truck chassis and the bigger brakes. I do not plan on using the car for much more than local commuting or errands so the lack of aerodynamics is not a huge factor. The tiny brakes and weak unibody of a metro/swift combined with the weight of the battery pack seem to make for a not very enjoyable car to drive.

The car I build will be a soft top version because I need my conversion to be fun to drive. The top down aspect will help. Because I am a reformed motor-head IC carbon junkie, I also plan to build at least a 144v car so it's got some pep (maybe even more volts as things progress). I have a lot of friends who still like their big V8 powered hot rods and I'd like to suprise a few of them...

Here's another Tracker on the EV album: http://www.evalbum.com/1871.

Personally, I hope to use a 2wd donor car to save some weight, but I am not sure how much it will be. The tracker was designed as a 4x4 the 2wd versions were an afterthought. From what I understand, 2wd versions use a "dummy" transfer case with no internals to keep the transmission, driveshaft and other accessories in the same locations for the manufacturing process. The 4x4 has manual locking hubs so the front wheels freewheel when not locked, reducing resistance. From talking to the guys on a Tracker forum, they think it's only 150 or so pounds difference between a 4x4 and 2wd. Most of it in the driveshaft, the front differential, and the axleshafts. You could likely convert a 4x4 to 2wd using auto wrecker parts but I am not sure it would be worth it.

In Vancouver, BC where I live, there are probably 95% 4x4 Trackers on the road. The occasional 2wd does show up in the classifieds but not reliably enough to count on getting a good one. I may end up with a 4x4 as a result of looking for the best deal.

It does snow here a few times a year so if I do end up with a 4x4 it might be fun to insulate the batteries with heat tape around them so they warm up while while charging. Then I'd have a winter driver too. The range would certainly be reduced in 4x4, but you start slower, stop sooner and drive slower speeds in the snow anyway. Will it have traction with all those batteries? You bet!

Grant Brown
Vancouver BC
www.veva.ca (Vancouver Electric Vehicle Association)


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

We've just started a Sidekick conversion. We started looking at Metros and the like, then small trucks. 

Our logic for the choice was basically identical to SinkTip's. Packing heavy batteries into a small car didn't seem to be a good plan (I have a 4-door gasoline metro). We wanted 4 seats - that's hard to find in a light truck. The soft top, 2-door is lighter than the 4-door and most long cab trucks. We have 4WD. I'd probably have gone for 2WD if it had been available, but it snows here also and so 4WD might be useful.

The Trackers/Sidekicks have manual steering readily available and there are after-market suspension packages available for those heavy battery packs.

The engines from Sidekicks/Trackers are in demand by Sammy owners so you can sell these on if you happen to have one that works well.


----------

